

My company builds satellites and this code is going up to space. - ebobby
http://ebobby.org/img/random/space-bsod.png

======
NAFV_P
What's the language?

~~~
ebobby
C

~~~
NAFV_P
Cheers. Is C a popular language in the heavens?

